# Pigeon with a broken wing (I think) Please help!



## Annia

OK, long story short. This pigeon was sitting on our front drive for nearly 6 hours last night without moving. It can't fly and there is something wrong with its wing. 

I finally got permission from my mother (I'm 20 but I'm still living at home) to catch it and put it in the garage. 

I've put it in the biggest box I can find that has ventilation and I've covered the box with a towel to keep it dark in there and I gave it water for overnight. 

Been in to see it this morning, its still alive and looks OK apart from the wing. I've given it some breadcrumbs as we don't have any birdseed left at the moment. (Also put fresh water down and changed the newspaper I lined the box with.) 

Now I know I can ring the RSPCA but I'm pretty sure they will just kill it and I don't really want that to happen. 

It's not a racing pigeon, or a tame one. It's wild. I'm pretty certain that it's a juvenile woodpigeon. 

I can't keep it, although I do want to. I can't afford to go buy a proper bird cage or even the vet's bills for it (I'm a student  ).

Any advice? I'm in the UK BTW. And I can't drive. And I've googled but can't find any bird rescue places nearby apart from the RSPCA.


----------



## PigeonQueen

Please tell us your location BTW????


----------



## amyable

Hi,

Thanks Jayne for answering, that was what I wanted to ask so we can see if there's any rescue centres nearby first.

I've got to go out in 5mins and won't be back on until after 3.00pm. If you've had no other help please log back on before you try RSPCA, sadly they probably won't do any more than put it to sleep.

SO sorry to dash off.

Keep in touch and we'll do what we can.

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen

For now please can you feed the pigeon with some frozen peas or corn (defrosted) or tinned peas will do. Give about 20 at a time. If it is eating on its own you could give wild bird seed or budgie/canary seed .

There are places you can take the pigeon but as you havent said were you are in the UK no one can help you.

If you are in Surrey I could take the pigeon


----------



## PigeonQueen

I have to go out too to hospital back 5.30pm


----------



## Annia

I'm in Shropshire. 

I've spoken to the RSPCA, they've asked me to take it to the vet and we're going anyway this evening because of our dog so as of now we're taking it there (because my mother will drive us down there.) I know they will put it to sleep but unless I have another option before then I don't really have a choice.. 

EDIT: I've gone and got some wild bird seed (we feed the pigeons in our back garden but we ran out a few days ago.) Still not eating. I don't think it's been drinking either. 

I will go and try to take a photo with using my flash or distressing it too much but at the moment I'm just leaving it alone so I don't stress it out anymore...


----------



## amyable

Hi Annie,

You don't have to hand it over to the vet to be PTS necessarily. At my vets anyway the problem they have is the time needed for after care so if I take a bird in and am clear that I am willing to do the nursing of it until it's ok to be released then if they can treat it, they will do so and give it back to me to look after.
Please ask them if they will check it over and if it's just a case of it being young and not being able to fly yet then it's quite easy to care for, (we'll give you all the advice needed to do this).
If it's injured but can still be fixed, then the same goes.
Vets have a duty of care to treat wildlife ( and shouldn't charge, mine don't), but it's just the time problem that generally makes them PTS as they can't spend time on them, so if this bird can be helped, ask them if you can do that first before just handing it over.
I appreciate your living at home and your mum may not want you to do this but it will give us a bit of time to look for a rescue place for it if needed.

Let us know how things go,

good luck

Janet


----------



## Annia

Thanks for your help guys. It has been much appreciated.  

The pigeon is dead. I asked the vet about me caring and nursing it back to health but she said that the wing felt like it had been crushed or trapped in something. She could feel multiple fractures in it so the kindest thing really was PTS.  

I think I know which pigeon it was as well. There's a pair that always sits in the same place in our garden but today there was only one.


----------



## ippychick

Oh, I'm so saddened to read the pigeon was put down... That's what most vets advice when it comes to birds and broken wings/legs. However, this is due to lack of knowledge and skills ~ broken bones CAN be fixed, it's no excuse to euthanize a bird. Even if the wing had not healed perfectly, the bird could have had a long happy life with you, or with someone else willing to take it in. So, I'm very sad to read the bird was put down. 

I found a baby pigeon with a broken leg, and every single vet I talked to wanted to euthanize the bird. They said it was the best for the bird ~ in my opinion, however, they just lacked the skills to do what was needed to be done. And most vets don't find birds (let alone pigeons) important enough to be saved. I didn't let any of the vets euthanize my pigeon ~ she is 4 years old now, and the happiest healthiest pigeon I've ever seen in my life. 

So, dear Annia, if you ever find yourself in a similar situation, don't let that white coat fool you ~ vets are just people too, and most of them won't bother try to save an injured bird.


----------



## Quazar

ippychick said:


> Oh, I'm so saddened to read the pigeon was put down... That's what most vets advice when it comes to birds and broken wings/legs. *However, this is due to lack of knowledge and skills *~ broken bones CAN be fixed, it's no excuse to euthanize a bird. Even if the wing had not healed perfectly, the bird could have had a long happy life with you, or with someone else willing to take it in. So, I'm very sad to read the bird was put down............


I agree that a lot of vets do not have the knowledge or skills about birds (& more so pigeons) but sadly it is mainly the fact that they are time consuming with care & facilities, and vets know they will not generate any cash from it.
There are a few who will help, but sadly with most vetenary services going the same way as doctors practices & being part of "multi person centres" rather than individual practicioners, they are more concerned with turnover & income. They also make their explanation of things sound so convincing that the average person doesnt doubt them.


----------



## amyable

I expected this would be the outcome. Not Annia's fault at all but sadly it's the scenario Quazar outlined that mostly determines the treatment, or lack of as the case might be.

Thanks for at least caring enough to take the bird in from imminent danger as it wouldn't have stood much chance left out on the ground either.

Thanks for letting us know the outcome,

Janet


----------



## ippychick

Quazar said:


> I agree that a lot of vets do not have the knowledge or skills about birds (& more so pigeons) but sadly it is mainly the fact that they are time consuming with care & facilities, and vets know they will not generate any cash from it.
> There are a few who will help, but sadly with most vetenary services going the same way as doctors practices & being part of "multi person centres" rather than individual practicioners, they are more concerned with turnover & income. They also make their explanation of things sound so convincing that the average person doesnt doubt them.


So true! It's so unfortunate..


----------

